# barn flooring



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

what do you put on the wood flooring to protect it? i looked at stall mats but the ones i was looking for the store no longer carries them and the only other option is buying ones that wont fit right.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've found that even after a winters worth of bedding, as long as the floor is able to be dried well with air flow and sunlight, theres no need for "protection"...I did try to use mine belt on stall floors years ago but any urine not wicked up by the shavings collected between the rubber and the wood and just stayed there....not good at all because pooled liquid creates rot and stink.


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

What about the rubber mats they put in truck beds? Thats what I use for mine.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a shed with a wood floor that has been a goat house for 7 years and the floor is fine. So far. I give them bedding in the winter and clean it out for kidding and put fresh down, and leave it blank in the summer, when it dries out completely. 

Jan


----------

